

Online faxing service that doesn't suck? - therealarmen

I just signed up for 5 different online "e-fax" services and they were all terrible. Buggy transmissions, terrible user interfaces, etc. Can anyone suggest a decent alternative? I'm happy to pay $10-$20 a month for it.
======
pg
<http://hellofax.com>

------
xiaomei
<http://www.phaxio.com>

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with Phaxio.

